# Bark in the Park Sat 17th July Hythe Kent



## KentGreyhoundRescue (Jun 29, 2010)

Family dog show for all breeds of dogs but with a special greyhound and lurcher class. We will be selling merchandise from our new puppyganda range plus lots of greyhound and lurcher goodies. 

Lots of great stalls selling local produce, crafts and much more. Starts 10.30 - Hythe is J 11 off the M20 in Kent

All in aid of Kent Greyhound Rescue :thumbup::thumbup:

or visit our website Kent Greyhound Rescue | Rehoming Greyhounds and Lurchers










Our puppyganda range consists of our own brand Keep Calm and Adopt a Greyhound (or lurcher) and has been rolled out into bags, car magnets, key rings, badges, mugs and lots more. Here is an example of the KGR exclusive art work


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Some of the classes for the dog show include:

*Prettiest Bitch
Most Handsome Dog
Best Rescue
Best Child Handler
Sexiest legs lol
Best in Show*


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This link should help with directions! :thumbup:

Events - KGR Bark In The Park | Kent Greyhound Rescue | Rehoming Greyhounds and Lurchers


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

*bumpety bump*


----------

